# Apple display brightness issue



## Jude (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi all
After an update to version 1'.5.8 my cinema display seems to be resetting to max brightness and I have to re-calibrate before use. Has anyone else experienced this? :(


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 28, 2009)

Yep... I had the same issue on my iMac. I normally set the brightness to zero, but it would appear at maximum after a reboot. I found setting it a one instead of zero stopped the problem. Looks like a bug though (which made it's way into Snow Leopard too)


----------



## Jude (Sep 29, 2009)

I hope they fix it soon. :icon_exclaim:


----------



## itpurs (Oct 29, 2009)

I experienced the same thing when I loaded Snow Lep. All my settings were gone and had to recalibrate. That's a good suggestion setting it to one. Never thought of that, so will give it a try.


----------



## Elmo151 (Dec 20, 2009)

it never occurred to me. a project for tonight


----------

